# 4 Port HDMI switch



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi: Just wanted to let others know that if you're in need of an HDMI switch (with remote control), Fry's ad in today's paper in Atlanta is advertising an Inland one for $17.99 after $9.00 instant saving and a $20.00 mail in rebate. If there is no Fry's close to you, try frys.com and see.
Good luck; you certainly can't beat the convenience for the price. 4 ports of wireless remote controlled HDMI switching for net $17.99.
Cheers...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Better price than monoprice, good deal if it works well.


----------

